# Solved: Windows on an Android Tablet?



## paulb100 (Mar 17, 2005)

is it possible to install windows on certain Tablets that run Android?

my GF fancys the Acer Iconia A210 but she wants Windows 8 on it...is it possible?
http://www.ebuyer.com/407786-acer-iconia-a210-tablet-pc-ht-ha6ek-001

I know there is an ARM version of Windows 8 too.

what do I need to know about this before choosing a compatible Tablet.?

thanks


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Maybe there is something big I just don't understand (wouldn't be the first time!). Does that tablet not have ARM architecture? Doesn't Android only run on ARM architecture?

If the above is true then the only legally Windows compatible tablets are those with Intel/AMD architecture (e.g., my Acer W500 Iconia Tab), the Surface RT and any (future) OEM tablets with Windows RT preinstalled.


----------



## paulb100 (Mar 17, 2005)

I dont know nothing about them lol... hence me asking.

can one wireless print & use word (or word compatible apps) with Android etc? or WindowsRT (which I found out too be cut down windows 8)

thanks


----------



## prunejuice (Apr 3, 2002)

You can wireless print if you install a print app (preferably compatible with your printer) from the Play Store.
There are many free office products available on Android that provide compatibility with many Microsoft formats.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Windows RT includes a "cut down" version of Office (including Word). I assume that has print capabilities, but I actually don't know anything about it.

I know nothing about Android Apps or print capabilities.


----------



## paulb100 (Mar 17, 2005)

thanks..

I guess we need to find out if our printer has an Android app then - although she is decided she aint that bothered now... as she has to come too the printer anyway she can just turn on PC and print from cloud.

think she is going for that Acer A210 

thanks again


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You're welcome. 

I was hoping to see some Android savvy folks chiming in.


----------



## paulb100 (Mar 17, 2005)

well.. I have asked on eightforums too - if we can get DROPBOX on android, or some other cloud service that works via Android and Windows then its fine, she can just save office doc in android to cloud and open in windows for printing - I suppose Google Docs would be best for that, do they have spreadsheets that open excel files and do the save to cloud/google account?


cheers


----------

